# Anyone used new Co2art inline diffuser (qanvee)



## Kalum

Just wondering if anyone has used the new Co2art inline diffusers yet and has any feedback?

https://www.co2art.eu/collections/c...quarium-atomizer-diffuser-system-16-22mm-hose


----------



## J@mes

I got a Qanvee after recommendation on here & it’s been a definite improvement on the in tank diffuser I had prior.


----------



## Kalum

Thanks j@mes, I've used one of the older Co2art inline diffusers so more wondering if it's an improvement over that or just very similar output but a bit better build quality since its metal


----------



## Conort2

I've just bought a qanvee to replace the old style co2 art inline diffuser. Really happy with it, much more solid and better build quality. As for diffusion, I can't really fault the old diffuser for that and the new qanvee is just as good in that respect. For the price you can't really go wrong with the qanvee.

Cheers


----------



## Tommy

Where can you get one of these Qanvee's? I am thinking of using an inline as I am always having to adjust my filter pipes to get a half decent flow of bubbles to the opposite side of tank.


----------



## Kalum

The new ones from Co2art look pretty much like a replica of the qanvee ones but from a more reliable source, hence the question if anyone has used to to give feedback


----------



## Edward Shave

I too got one after recommendation on here. Works well for me so far. 
I got mine from China but you have to wait a bit longer.
If you go for the China option then select the size via the color options.
Two of the color options are for replacement ceramics.


----------



## Conort2

Tommy said:


> Where can you get one of these Qanvee's? I am thinking of using an inline as I am always having to adjust my filter pipes to get a half decent flow of bubbles to the opposite side of tank.


Got mine from amazon, think it was about 16quid.


----------



## jaypeecee

The CO2 Art and Qanvee look very interesting. But how well do they work? If they are diffusing CO2 into the external filter outlet water flow, which is moving at 8+ litres per minute, it doesn't give the CO2 much time to diffuse into the water. Or have I misunderstood how this diffuser works?


----------



## Siege

I’ve changed to the co2 art ones from the old style UP inline.

Very rugged metal product and the Mist is much finer. Had to turn to co2 down!


----------



## Cor

The CO2 Art and Qanvee are the same product imo
Got mine from China also. Works like a charm


----------



## Kalum

Ordered one from CO2Art earlier partly out of curiosity and also for the build quality and peace of mind with it having a metal body as opposed to plastic. Will keep my up inline as a back up


----------



## Kalum

Just fitted the new Co2art (qanvee rep) inline diffuser to replace my up inline diffuser, will give feedback once it's broken in


----------



## Hanuman

I bought that same Qanvee diffucer here in Thailand not knowing which diffuser to buy. I got myself the 17m version. It is surprisingly well made from metal and perhaps polycarbonate. It's been running for a few days already and the bubbles seem pretty small. Much smaller than a standard internal diffuser I have laying around.


----------



## Onoma1

I bought one from China after following recommendations on the forum. Superb quality.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea

Kalum said:


> Just fitted the new Co2art (qanvee rep) inline diffuser to replace my up inline diffuser, will give feedback once it's broken in
> 
> View attachment 120156



So... How does it compare @Kalum ?


----------



## Ady34

I’m using the co2 art inline.....really good imo, took a day to settle but misting beautifully now


----------



## Kalum

Geoffrey Rea said:


> So... How does it compare @Kalum ?



Put simply its much better built and diffuses the Co2 in very fine mist, which the old up version did as well but wasn't as well built due to it being plastic

It seems to take a bit higher co2 levels to drop the same amount but this is from memory and could well be exaggerated by the time between using both, the trade off of better build quality makes it worthwhile and it works well


----------



## Geoffrey Rea

Thanks for the feedback. Glad the build quality issue has been addressed, a long time coming IMO. For the amount of UP inline diffusers that I’ve needed to replace in the last two years any additional cost in Co2 with the new design will surely cost less than having to replace diffusers.


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper

Hello, sorry if this is slightly off topic, but didn't want to make a new thread for a simple question about suitable tubing for inline diffusers (I say simple, but I can't answer it, so maybe it's not).

What most people do is have the Co2 coming out of the cylinder through Polyurethane tubing which is connected to the diffuser in the tank.

I'm looking to have an inline diffuser to distribute the Co2 which will be added to the tubing that comes out of my filter and in to the tank. The tubing that I have is clear PVC.
From what I've read, PVC is not Co2 proof, but does this matter?

I can't find Polyurethane tubing at 20mm outer diameter, so I'm wondering how people use inline diffusers if Co2 proof tubing doesn't exist.

Thanks


----------



## Kalum

the tubing from you filter is carrying water and not just gas like the tubing that is run direct from your co2 bottle, it doesn't run at the same pressure or have the same chance to escape as the co2 is caught up and moved on by the water, just remember it flows into a big open top glass container as soon as it exits this pipe so it's not a concern


----------



## Geoffrey Rea

If I understand you correctly then I believe you have in part misunderstood @The Accidental Aquascaper 

You only need Co2 resistant tubing between the regulator and inline diffuser.

That is due to high pressure and to protect against acidity. Once the Co2 is diffused by the diffuser into the water on your filters return tubing, neither of these two things are a problem any longer. The standard tubing on your filters return is fine to use.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea

Oops, Kalum already replied


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper

Geoffrey Rea said:


> You only need Co2 resistant tubing between the regulator and inline diffuser.



Thanks Geoffrey. I understood that bit. It was the tubing coming out from the filter that was concerning me, but since it's not a problem, that's another tick on my very long list.


----------



## willsy

Anyone tried this? Looks interesting... Lots of good reviews.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...nter-replace-ceramic/1487206_32707040454.html

Was going to buy a spare Qanvee and noticed this! Always like a spare. 

Thanks

Will.


----------



## Tankless

If you were to buy one of the two mentioned diffusers, would you pay £21.99 for the qanvee or £29.99 for the co2 art online diffuser.


----------



## lazybones51

I've been running the Qanvee for a couple of years and haven't had any issues with it, so i'd probably buy another one and save the money.


----------



## eminor

i bought the nicrew one which is the same design, fine mist, amazing


----------



## Gold Fish

Guys, why are you having the diffuser on the tubing coming out of the filter and not the other one? This way all the bubbles are being visible in the tank. If the diffuser will be on the intake (tank to filter), by the time the bubbles will come out of the filter will be probably completely dissolved. You could say that you have made a reactor out of your canister, without any drop in your water flow... thinking of it I'm starting to like this... guys, tell me what I am missing here?


----------



## Garuf

Gold Fish said:


> Guys, why are you having the diffuser on the tubing coming out of the filter and not the other one? This way all the bubbles are being visible in the tank. If the diffuser will be on the intake (tank to filter), by the time the bubbles will come out of the filter will be probably completely dissolved. You could say that you have made a reactor out of your canister, without any drop in your water flow... thinking of it I'm starting to like this... guys, tell me what I am missing here?


It often air locks the filter and is bad for the impeller and seals. 

The bubbles are good for getting higher levels of co2 to the plant. Not liking the look is a taste issue not a technique issue.


----------



## Tankless

I ended up ordering the co2art in tank diffuser as it helped me meet the free delivery requirements from Aquarium Gardens. I'll be installing it tomorrow when I rescape the tank. In future, I'll be looking to add an inline heater as well. Does the heater come before or after the diffuser?


----------



## erwin123

Garuf said:


> The bubbles are good for getting higher levels of co2 to the plant. Not liking the look is a taste issue not a technique issue.



I recently changed from a black background to a light coloured background - the bubbles are much less noticeable with a light coloured background. 

Furthermore, if you have a backgound lightscreen which you turn up to max power, the bubbles become almost invisible from 6 feet viewing distance.


----------



## DaveWatkin

I'm using one, it's got great diffusion but I'm running it at a much lower pressure than the packaging advised which is slightly confusing. But hey, it works so just means my FE will last longer


----------



## Kevin2016

At what pressure do you guys run the qanvee?


----------



## X3NiTH

About 20-30psi for me.


----------



## erwin123

35-40psi


----------



## Gold Fish

Garuf said:


> It often air locks the filter and is bad for the impeller and seals.
> 
> The bubbles are good for getting higher levels of co2 to the plant. Not liking the look is a taste issue not a technique issue.


Since the last post, I'm using it on the suction side of the filter. The water coming out is having no bubbles at all. Therefore the filter never air looked, the gaskets are as new and the it runs very smoothly. 
Guys, you don't know what you are missing...!


----------



## goldscapes

Tankless said:


> Does the heater come before or after the diffuser?


I did some research on this a while ago and most replies say, it doesn’t matter.
UKAPS Google Search


----------

